# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Neser nuk eshte vone...nirvana

## _nirvana_

jetome ashtu si vjen,ashtu si do ti
pa menduar kush jam une,
jetome ne horizontin e brendshem
ku gjaku ngjyhet me emocion,
jetome pa pyetje,pa qellime racionale
ne gjerat e vogla,ne levizjet e medha,
jetome poshte yjeve
jetome si perendimi,apo çmenduria
vetem me deshiren per te qene imja...ti mary!

----------


## _nirvana_

dhe kjo eshte dashuria
-nje perqafim...-
shkelqen si dielli
ne koncertin hyjnor
te pritjes frenetike
per ty

----------


## drague

Ky do jete 100% solo.

----------


## _nirvana_

mar ligure di notte



lundrojme ne nirvana!
nate e eger.
ti zhvishesh
une te vesh,
ah deti!
ku kerkon te shkosh?!
eshte shpejt.
mbi reren e ftohte
ngrohim shpirtrat tane,akull..
ah sikur te mundesha te ankorohesha
sonte,
tek
ty!

----------


## _nirvana_

> Ky do jete 100% solo.



non completamente :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _nirvana_

kanibalet...e dashurise.



kanibalet,
ai dhe ajo,kanibalet e dashurise
shqyejne njeri tjetrin,
me goditje urrejtje dhe dashurie.
per te ndenjur te pakten nje ore
njeri brenda
stomakut te tjetrit.

----------


## _nirvana_

ketu i ulur pa nje pse
kete nate,
degjoj psheretimat e mia,
me mbytin impulset
e instikteve primordiale,
pasion
ti nuk mund te me shohesh...mua.
ne nirvana,shpirt
qe dridhet,shkruaj
mbi tastjere,iluzione.
lexo kte hije,
kupto vargun
jam nje reze,
pothuajse e shuar,
nga ty,per ty...mary

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Z. Nirvana, më pëlqyen të gjitha poezitë - stili modern i shkrimit, fjalor i pasur, temat e qëlluara... 
Ju dëshiroj frymëzime të reja...*

----------


## _nirvana_

> *Z. Nirvana, më pëlqyen të gjitha poezitë - stili modern i shkrimit, fjalor i pasur, temat e qëlluara... 
> Ju dëshiroj frymëzime të reja...*


por qe nuk mund t'i afrohen kurre klasit tuaj artistik....ju nuk e dini,por une kam lexuar shume vargje te tuat,te mrekullueshme.



flm

----------


## _nirvana_

instinktive(mendja)

...nje veshtrim
dhe keshtu vishem me syte e tu,
te tatuazhuar ne mendjen time,
psheretimat,tonat,shume te largeta.
shkrova ne lekure lotet
dhe ne zemer emocione qe digjen,
syte e tu,nje torture qe godet,
i ndjej ne trup çdo here
kur qetesia me perkedhel.
dhe jane ere fjalet e tua
qe prekin
paretet e shpirtit tim.
marr fryme...
dhe jam nje instikt puro.

----------


## _nirvana_

nje refleksion!

nuk mund te jesh i dobishem per veten pa qene dhe per te tjeret.
duam apo jo,çdonjeri nga ne eshte i lidhur me gjithe te tjeret,
dhe eshte e pamundur tia dalesh mbane te gjesh lumturine vetem per vetveten.
kush mendon vetem per veten e tij
eshte i destinuar te vuaje...

----------


## Zombi

Hey *Nirvanë*...i perjetova dhimbshem keto grimca magnetike. Te ngjiten e veshtire te hiqen. Bukur!

----------


## _nirvana_

dhe ne token e zhveshur godas
i veshur me krenari premtuese,
perpara se dallga e erret te perballoje etjen time
me shekuj te humbur ti peshtysh!

mos me thuaj det nese nga kripa largohesh.
dhe vajtimi nuk e duron dot kte emer
sepse ke mendimin e vdekur.

kobalt qielli i larte
e ulet toka e zhvendosur,
neper gishtat e mi jeton
si vdekja perpara forces...

surrealizem

hi zombi.

----------


## _nirvana_

dhunova kufijt e endrres
i humbur ne re pasionesh,
dhunova oret e pasionit
i humbur midis endrres dhe realitetit...

----------


## dust

Urime nirvana!Cdo varg i shkruar ketu,te ben per vete.Te duket sikur te drejtohen ty.Rrenqethesh nga kjo dashuri e shprehur me dhimbje ne vargje.Perseri urime!

Ps.Ke edhe nje rep.E meriton!

----------


## _nirvana_

> Urime nirvana!Cdo varg i shkruar ketu,te ben per vete.Te duket sikur te drejtohen ty.Rrenqethesh nga kjo dashuri e shprehur me dhimbje ne vargje.Perseri urime!
> 
> Ps.Ke edhe nje rep.E meriton!


thanx a lot :perqeshje:

----------


## _nirvana_

esenca e qenies.


qetesi e holle,dhe
nje cope xhami
qe gervisht
lekuren e bardhe,
degjo kete shpirt te ndryshkur
qe vibron me tingullin e shurdhet
te nje psichedelico-pink floyd-
nuk flet,por eshte muzike,
shpirt qe ka arome
lekure dhe duar te
 panjohura,hije
mishrash.
shpirt ererash,
shpirt i nje kenge te stonuar
-when the tigers broke free-
esenca e qenies...

ps.duke degjuar pink floyd




It was just before dawn 
One miserable morning in black 'forty four.
When the forward commander 
Was told to sit tight 
When he asked that his men be withdrawn. 
And the Generals gave thanks 
As the other ranks held back 
The enemy tanks for a while. 
And the Anzio bridgehead 
Was held for the price 
Of a few hundred ordinary lives.

And kind old King George 
Sent Mother a note 
When he heard that father was gone.
It was, I recall, 
In the form of a scroll, 
With gold leaf and all.
And I found it one day 
In a drawer of old photographs, hidden away.
And my eyes still grow damp to remember 
His Majesty signed 
With his own rubber stamp.

It was dark all around.
There was frost in the ground
When the tigers broke free.
And no one survived 
From the Royal Fusiliers Company C.
They were all left behind,
Most of them dead,
The rest of them dying.
And that's how the High Command
Took my daddy from me.

----------


## _nirvana_

*blu e thelle
shperthim pasionesh*

*e kuqe e ndezur
befasuar nga dashuria*

*enderrimtare te ngjashem
shpirtra...larg

zemra te pandara
zinxhire te pazgidhshem

u dashuruan per nje ore,nje muaj,nje vit...
dashnore pergjithmone*

----------


## _nirvana_

...
instikt primordial,
digjesh ne psheretimat e mia dhe reshket
si llava,ketu ne 
dhomen time bosh,
esence shpirti
reflekton neper copat
e nje pasqyre te thyer.
dhe yjet perplasen
keshtu si askush nuk 
i ka pare kurre.
dhe eshte e verteta ime
ne mes te mijera genjeshtrave,
te mbrohem nga ky qiell 
qe nuk ka kuptuar kurre,
nuk ka degjuar kurre.
flaket e jetes gelltisin
tani,drite qe digjet...
dhe gjej ketu paqen time.
ne nirvana!

----------


## _nirvana_

*endrra
kujtime
precipitojne
si fruta te pjekur
te dobet

veshtrime,
qe godasin,
mbi duart bosh

zbuloj deboren,
pa uje,
e shkrire nga dielli,
*

----------

